
Ask HN: Recording presentation slides and audio from desktop - Dowwie
What software do you use to record a presentation of slides and audio from a desktop?
======
tmaly
I have been using Camtasia for many years at work to make tutorials and video
docs.

I would highly recommend it. The alternative is software called screenflow.

If you have a MacBook, there is a way to do it with QuickTime for free, but
you do not get all the integrated post production tools.

------
keybtest
Camstudio and camtasia are quite good.

~~~
GFischer
Seconded, I've used Camtasia in the past and it's very user-friendly.

Not sure if it's what the pros use though. Maybe check on bloggers and
streamers to see what they're using now.

------
dave84
PowerPoint has this ability built in, you can add narration and export it as a
video. Alternatively Camtasia.

------
ng-user
OBS

